# Smarthwatch survey



## udristioiualexandru (7 mo ago)

Hi guys ! I am making a survey to check out how many users play games ,on what device they are playing and what games do they play.
Link : Survey on games and devices


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

udristioiualexandru said:


> Hi guys ! I am making a survey to check out how many users play games ,on what device they are playing and what games do they play.
> Link : Survey on games and devices


so...for marketing purposes. what's the survey pay?


----------



## Hard Learner (May 17, 2021)

Well since you cannot spell "Smart" I refuse.


----------



## udristioiualexandru (7 mo ago)

This survey helps me for a university project.My bad on the title(I wrote too fast and I missed a typo).


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

udristioiualexandru said:


> This survey helps me for a university project.


still...surveys usually pay something. if we're gonna help you get a grade we need to get something out of this for us.
also as @Hard Learner pointed out you misspelled smartwatch in your title. it does not bode well for the accuracy of your survey


----------



## udristioiualexandru (7 mo ago)

The survey is free of charge.You can complete it or not.I just need to gather as much info as I can.


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

udristioiualexandru said:


> The survey is free of charge.You can complete it or not.I just need to gather as much info as I can.


well okay then, good luck with that


----------



## Hard Learner (May 17, 2021)

Cannot compute. Amount of typo's in your posts and the heading does not look as if you are in school. Good luck though.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

I dont have a smart watch. I play ganes by posting smart alecky remarks in various threads here.


----------



## ned-ludd (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## GeorgeGordon (Jan 15, 2019)

Oh man I love following blind links from brand new members on web forums.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

At least OP is open about his purposes here unlike some others who clearly conducting their psychological research which is borderline trolling.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

GeorgeGordon said:


> Oh man I love following blind links from brand new members on web forums.


You 100% right here. Links to some funky google docs or any other type of cloud storage are known vectors of virus injection.


----------



## flaggermi (Aug 26, 2020)

The game I play the most on my phone is "Bill Payer"


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Rocket1991 said:


> You 100% right here. Links to some funky google docs or any other type of cloud storage are known vectors of virus injection.


Is there an mRNA version?


----------



## Rodentman (Jul 24, 2013)

Pongster said:


> I dont have a smart watch. I play ganes by posting smart alecky remarks in various threads here.


I wouldn't be bragging about it.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Rodentman said:


> I wouldn't be bragging about it.


Who’s bragging?


----------



## Rodentman (Jul 24, 2013)

You are... "play games...". Congratulations, you've been on the cusp of achieving ignore status. You finally made it.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

What's a Smarth Watch?


----------



## SigDigit (Sep 8, 2020)

Rocket1991 said:


> At least OP is open about his purposes here unlike some others who clearly conducting their psychological research which is borderline trolling.


Yeah, I learned my lesson posting a poll about male/female watch collecting demographics on this forum. Was viciously attacked and called all sorts of names by a couple members until the whole thread was deleted. Will never post a poll here again.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Rodentman said:


> You are... "play games...". Congratulations, you've been on the cusp of achieving ignore status. You finally made it.


At long last. Thank you very much.


----------



## Verdict (Nov 3, 2011)

Rodentman said:


> You are... "play games...". Congratulations, you've been on the cusp of achieving ignore status. You finally made it.


It was abundantly clear that @Pongster was making a sarcastic/joke/tongue-in-cheek comment, so you don't have a leg to stand on here as your basis for ignoring him makes no sense whatsoever.

It's a shame how out of touch some people can be.

OP, try reddit for your survey, as I don't think you'll get many results here.


----------



## Rodentman (Jul 24, 2013)

Yep, you are gone as well. You and your vacuous little quips are almost as bad as the PingPong man. And of course you have to make a "leg" joke knowing that I am a BK amputee.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Rodentman said:


> You and your vacuous little quips are almost as bad as the PingPong man.


Are you resorting to name calling?


----------



## Hard Learner (May 17, 2021)

Docrwm said:


> What's a Smarth Watch?


I think it's from the Darth side.


----------



## Hard Learner (May 17, 2021)

Getting a little....








In here.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Is there an mRNA version?


Not sure about type but mRNA is vaccine not a virus.
On other hand head and behind pain is guaranteed side effect.


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

Hard Learner said:


> Getting a little....
> View attachment 16699081
> 
> In here.


which to some might feel a little...vicious? but hey, who are we to name call


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Hard Learner said:


> Getting a little....
> View attachment 16699081
> 
> In here.


One learns the hard way


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

@Rodentman if you have a problem with me, just say it to me straight.

I dont know you or your personal circumstances. So am not so sure where you are coming from.


----------



## Apexx (7 mo ago)

Docrwm said:


> What's a Smarth Watch?


I havent seen one of those or a smarthwatch either. Guess if you have to ask you cant afford it so we must be poor. 😝


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> @Rodentman if you have a problem with me, just say it to me straight.
> 
> I dont know you or your personal circumstances. So am not so sure where you are coming from.


Don’t worry, he has no leg to stand on.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Actually am not quite sure what was bragging with play games.

But a verdict has already been rendered. The joke already explained (and it’s infelicitous to have to explain a joke).

Let’s see. In several threads, lots have gone over heads. Including this one. As to date, i still dont get the bragging part.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

This thread has just been hijackthed.


----------

